

CellScope: Your Cell Phone Just Got a Microscope - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2009/09/03/cellscope-your-cell-phone-just-got-a-microscope/

======
puredemo
The idea of diagnosis by phone is pretty amazing. But how many people in third
world countries have cells phones?

~~~
webghost
You obviously don't get out much (no offense). But mobile growth in third
world countries is huge. Being able to make a diagnosis with a simple phone
instead of with expensive medical equipment (which third world countries don't
have) is a fascinating idea. This is really a game changer.

~~~
puredemo
Was just asking, no need to infer about me personally.

I'm surprised they have the infrastructure needed to support cell towers on a
large scale.

